# breastfeeding and cervical mucus?? maybe tmi...



## woodstar (Sep 17, 2005)

i am wondering what cervical mucus typically consists of while breastfeeding... that is, when a period hasn't returned. i am asking because i am only 3 months pp and ebf my ds. about 2 weeks ago, i had a day of wet stretchy mucus with a tint of blood accompanied with a pin-point pain in my right lower abdomen. hum... then, clear mucus followed for a day or two. then nothing for about 2 weeks. then some really light spotting for a about a day (didn't need a panty liner or pad). now, i have clear mucus once again.

was that my first pp period? is it normal to have clear, stretchy fluid while breastfeeding, or are most dry until their cycle returns?

tia!


----------



## crlacey (Nov 7, 2005)

I have been all over the board. Some days I think I'm really fertile, other days, I'm drier than dry. Don't know if that's normal or not, but it's my experience.


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

Personally, I had NO cm at all for a year while bf. At one year (almost to the day!), I got some ewcm, then spotting 2 weeks later (this was only this week). I'm thinking it was my first pp period and I'll be really happy if they stay that light and easy! So to me, it sounds like you might be one of the unlucky few whose period returns early...


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

That definitely sounds like fertile quality CM to me!


----------

